# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Phát hiện mã độc tấn công người dùng iOS tại Trung Quốc

## vip-yte

*Theo báo cáo của hãng nghiên cứu bảo mật Palo Alto Networks (Mỹ), đã có hàng trăm ngàn người dùng thiết bị iOS tại Trung Quốc bị nhiễm mã độc sau khi sử dụng kho ứng dụng trực tuyến Maiyadi App Store (không phải của Apple).*
_
_Người dùng không nên cài phần mềm từ những kho ứng dụng không phải do Apple cung cấp vào iPhone
_GSMArena_ dẫn lại báo cáo của _Palo Alto Networks_ cho biết, rất nhiều phần mềm tại Maiyadi App Store đã bị nhiễm một loại mã độc có tên gọi là _Wirelurker._
Phương pháp tấn công của mã độc này là lây nhiễm vào các ứng dụng có trên _Maiyadi App Store_. Sau đó, nếu người dùng hệ điều hành Mac OS X cài đặt phần mềm trên kho ứng dụng này thì mã độc sẽ chui vào máy tính người dùng. Tiếp theo, nếu người dùng kết nối thiết bị chạy iOS (_iPhone, iPad)_ bằng cổng USB vào máy tính bị nhiễm, thì mã độc sẽ lập tức được di chuyển sang iPhone, iPad.
Phân tích ban đầu, mã độc _Wirelurker_ có khả năng lấy trộm thông tin cá nhân của người dùng iOS. Đây cũng là phương pháp tấn công đầu tiên "_hạ gục_" thiết bị iOS mà không cần phải bẻ khóa _(jailbreak)._
Theo khuyến cáo của các chuyên gia bảo mật, người dùng iOS và Mac OS X không nên cài đặt các phần mềm từ những kho ứng dụng không phải do Apple cung cấp. Đối với người dùng iOS, chỉ nên cài phần mềm từ kho ứng dụng App Store, còn với người dùng Mac OS X thì chỉ nên cài phần mềm từ kho ứng dụng Mac App Store.

----------

